#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Configurar Roteador Huawei AR29-01

## fwsolutions

Olá amigos ! 

gostaria de saber como configurar o roteador huawei ar29-01 para fibra otica da embratel, o aparelho que recebe a fibra já está instalado, só falta configurar o roteador e ativar o link !

eu não tenho nenhum conhecimento e gostaria de ajuda se possivel ! desde já agradeço !

Att. 

Felipe W. Möpert

----------


## leonardojrj

este roteador num é 3g???

----------


## cerealkiller

Que modelo é esse?
Eu configurei um huawei há pouco tempo. Não tem mistério. É praticamente igual ao Cisco. Até parece que a Cisco processou a Huawei por plagio. Aí eles só inverteram os comandos... hehee.

----------


## fwsolutions

Olá amigos, esse roteador não é 3g, o modelo dele é Huawei Quidaway AR29-01, eu preciso configurar ele na fibra otica, pois somos provedor de internet e até agora o pessoal da embratel não vieram ativar o link, isso já fazer uns 5 meses desde a contratação, se alguem puder me ajudar eu agradeço ! até mais

----------


## multlink

opa amigo também recebi este router da embratel para 20mb, só que os comandos são diferentes, alguém tem uma luz ae???

----------


## eliask

a conexão com a operadora vai ser via metroethernet?

----------


## Maurobranquinho

Boa tarde.
Alguem conseguiu configurar este roteador. Tenho uma situação parecida, porém não é com a Embratel. Preciso que o link entre na ether1 e saia na ether2. Alguem sabe os comandos para fazer este procedimento? Consegui entrar nele até o console, agora só não sei quais os comandos para configurar. Se alguem poder me dar uma luz, agradeço!!!

----------


## odilonneto

> opa amigo também recebi este router da embratel para 20mb, só que os comandos são diferentes, alguém tem uma luz ae???



Bom dia!!

Os comandos para esta configuração(20m) são básicos;Vc vai usar as interfaces Ethernet tanto pra configurar LAN como WAN.Por exemplo:

o router vai estar desta maneira:
<ar-2901>
para entrar no modo de configuração se digita o comando "SYSTEM-VIEW"
dentro do modo de configuração ele ficará assim: [ar-2901]
depois é só aplicar os comandos:
int E0/0
ip add (ip desejado + máscara)
undo shutdown(para desbloquear as interfaces)
duplex full
speed auto
quit
para mudar o nome de usuário é só aplicar o comando SYSNAME e troca o nome
<sysname>


o procedimento para a porta E0/1 é o mesmo


Espero que tenha ajudado e este caso é só para configuração via ethernet;para serial o procedimento(dependendo da velocidade do link) é diferente

----------

